# GrimRepper Log



## The Grim Repper

I will be writing each and every day.  This is a 'diary' of sorts and since others have put their trust in me to deliver, I'll do so.

I'll be checking in later today, after my workouts with some more detail on my split, diet and products of course!  Let's get this party started.

Grim


----------



## MattG

Good stuff Grim, looking forward to this log as i know how thorough you are. Gonna post any before and after pics?


----------



## The Grim Repper

MattG said:


> Good stuff Grim, looking forward to this log as i know how thorough you are. Gonna post any before and after pics?


That's one thing I don't do as in my position with career and family, I am discreet.  I will post stats and be as comprehensive as possible.
If I compete this coming summer, then that discretion's out the window.


----------



## Concreteguy

Can't wait to see this one unfold!

CG


----------



## chrisr116

This should be a good log to watch.  Good luck Grim...


----------



## GottaGain

Good luck. Will be interesting to see how this goes.


----------



## greggy

Subscribed!


----------



## The Grim Repper

So, Saturday's VERY long workout went well.  Strong, killed it.  It definitely put a hurt on the CNS, but we'll survive.

Started out this cycle at 221.2 in the AM Sunday.  Around 11-12%.  I'm 5'8".
I'm going to train 3 on one off, hitting the entire body over three days.  One heavy one 'pump session - alternating intensity each day.

I'm doing 4 days of fasted cardio a week.  Two are HIIT sessions, two are LISS.  I like the LISS sessions to squeeze blood into back and legs promoting healing and flushing out toxins after training those parts.  Done on the step mill.  HIIT is performed on a recumbent bike.

I'm using sustanon, tren enth, injectable drol and aromasin.  Injections are frequent for stability of levels.  So far injections have been incredibly smooth, painless and the product flows well without any heating, etc.

Last night was legs.  Was a volume/pump set.  That doesn't mean 'easy' just not using as much weight and higher reps so up goes the volume.  Rest is kept at a maximum of 90 seconds.  Heart rate will be up there.

Leg extensions 2x12-20
(warmup - done on FLEX model.  Gives great quad pre-stretch because of the machine's design - check out Dorian's blood and guts vids, same machine)
Leg Press: 3x12-15 add weight each set - last set those should be hard to get 12.
Vertical Leg Press: 1 x 20 - blast inner thighs/hams pump as much blood as possible in them.
Hack Squats: 2x10-12.  Feet LOW on plate, toes slightly pointed out.  High foot stance is EASY, don't do that.  All the way down and pause for 1-2 seconds at bottom on last rep of every set.
Front Squats (smith machine): 3x12 - add weight each set.  Concentrate on the thighs when lowering into the bottom, not your delts holding the weight.  1-2 second pause on last rep on all sets.
Walking lunges(barbell): 2x15-20 paces each direction, each leg. DON'T try to go too deep, use a shallow lunge this will burn WORSE than dropping the back knee too low.  Think of them as walking 'crouches'.
Leg Extensions (heavy): 2x10-12 - add weight second set. Stop short of full extension - too much on the knees at this point.
Seated Leg Curls: 3x12.  Hold squeeze for 1-2 seconds.  This stresses the lower hammie near the knee.  Make that thing grow!
Lying leg curls: 2x12.  Add weight second set.  Think 'concentration curl'.  NO momentum to get the weight up, your upper body should barely move.  1 second squeeze every rep.  Can't do that?  Lower the weight.
Stiff Legged Deadlifts (DB): 3x10.  Think 'squeeze' on your higher area of the hams near the glutes.  No back being used here, just push the hips back to lower the weights to mid shin then hips forward to come up.
Standing Leg Curls (one leg). 2x10.  Hold against gravity for 1 second each rep, no momentum, just squeeze.
High/wide leg press 1x10-12:  Duck stance on 45 degree press.  Feet high/wide/toes pointed out on plate.  Inner thighs/hams should burn like hell.
Done.
Eat, sleep.


----------



## The Grim Repper

A note on diet.  I'm currently taking in about 425-450 grams of protein a day.  Fats are only from food sources, nothing added for now.  Carbohydrates are 450 a day on heavy weight days, as high as 900 on pump days.  Water is at 1.5-2 gallons a day.  This works for ME, everyone can't nor should shove 900 carbs down their throat a day.  This is clean food as well.  White rice, grits, white potatoes, dextrose powder, raisins, green veggies.  Protein sources are lean beef, bison, chicken breast and white fish.  I tend to get more protein from white fish on high carb days to keep fats as low as possible.  Attention to little things like this (even off season/bulking) go a long way.


----------



## psych

The Grim Repper said:


> A note on diet.  I'm currently taking in about 425-450 grams of protein a day.  Fats are only from food sources, nothing added for now.  Carbohydrates are 450 a day on heavy weight days, as high as 900 on pump days.  Water is at 1.5-2 gallons a day.  This works for ME, everyone can't nor should shove 900 carbs down their throat a day.  This is clean food as well.  White rice, grits, white potatoes, dextrose powder, raisins, green veggies.  Protein sources are lean beef, bison, chicken breast and white fish.  I tend to get more protein from white fish on high carb days to keep fats as low as possible.  Attention to little things like this (even off season/bulking) go a long way.



HOW THE FUCK DO YOU EAT 900 CLEAN!?!!?


----------



## The Grim Repper

Lb of potatoes is 80 carbs,  one meal.
Shakes with 120 gm dextrose three times a day too.  Whey and banana shakes too.  2 cups jasmine rice - bang, another 95 carbs.


----------



## The Grim Repper

psych said:


> HOW THE FUCK DO YOU EAT 900 CLEAN!?!!?



900 day sample (just the carbs)

Meal 1:
120gm dextrose  = 120gm
1/2 hour later banana one serving raisins 1/2 cup oats = 75gm

Meal 2:
2 cups jasmine rice = 95gm

Meal 3:
120gm dextrose = 120gm
1/2 hour later banana one serving raisins 1/2 cup oats = 75gm

Meal 4:
16oz. white potatoes = 80gm

Meal 5:
120gm dextrose = 120gm
1/2 hour later banana one serving raisins 1/2 cup oats = 75gm

Meal 6:
2.5 cups jasmine rice = 120gm

That's about 880gm.  Fairly clean.  Dextrose is easy/dense, but I use slin at those times.  Off days, those shake meals are only about 75 carbs total from whole foods and for the day I'm about 450-500 gm.
Occasionally, I like to do a 900 day (VERY LOW FAT) on non training days and do about 150 gm each meal - wheat pasta is great for that.


----------



## Elvia1023

I will be following 

So are you doing approx 12IU slin 3 times a day and 2-3 days per week? Is that humalog?


----------



## The Grim Repper

Elvia1023 said:


> I will be following
> 
> So are you doing approx 12IU slin 3 times a day and 2-3 days per week? Is that humalog?



Humalin-R (Novolin-R OTC) 3 times a day 12iu 3 days per week.


----------



## Elvia1023

The Grim Repper said:


> Humalin-R (Novolin-R OTC) 3 times a day 12iu 3 days per week.



Good stuff  A friend of mine has just sent me some Humulin-R. It should be in the post office waiting for me. I am going to be doing 10IU twice daily with my 2x 500mg synthetine shots.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Fasted LISS cardio for 35 minutes this morning.  Anadrol taken before session.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Hit my acupuncturist this afternoon for a great tune up.  Nice and balanced.  My appetite was screaming when he was done.
Got the shaft on tonight's last meal, only half the carbs I wanted, but honestly, there's so many even on a low day that I can swing it a bit.
Ready for some fasted HIIT tomorrow early am and Some chest/bis/abs/calves in the PM.  Big eats on tap tomorrow kids.
Grim


----------



## The Grim Repper

Woke this morning, hit the drol, then the bike for my HIIT session.  Could barely walk from the pump in my thighs, hams and glutes.  Since I'm not working on cutting fat, I didn't wait as long as usual post cardio to eat.  12iu slin, 120gm dextrose, bcaas and 20g glutamine.  30 minutes later, 3 scoops whey,banana,oats blended nice and smooth with some raisins so I can chew_ something._
Compounds are smooth as silk, flow very nicely, no PIP whatsoever.  Every day injects for stable blood levels.
Already hungry 2 hours later.  Ready for 9oz of chicken breast and some jasmine rice.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Meals went down nice and quick today.  Was VERY hungry.  That cardio ramps up my appetite.
Hit chest/bis/calves/abs
Hammer Incline Press 3x10 increase weight each set, hold contraction for 1 second at top
Flat BB Bench - 3x10
DB Flyes 3x10
Dips 3x10
DB Pullovers 2x15
Incline DB Curls - 1x10, 1x8-10
BB Curl - 2x10
One Arm Machine Curl - 2x10
BB reverse curls 1x20 wrists back/1x20 wrists curled down
Try to hold each exercise in contracted position for a hard squeeze.  Especially bis/calves.
Alternate:
Leg Press Calf raises 3x20 (add weight each set - keep knees slightly bent to hit soleus)
Seated calf raises 3x20 (add weight each set)
Reverse crunches on 15 deg. incline 2x20
Cable crunches 3x20

4iu HGH immediately after training.
30 minutes later dextrose shake with 12IU slin.
30 minutes later whey/banana/oats shake w/ raisins.

60 minutes later, solid meal.


----------



## Concreteguy

The Grim Repper said:


> 900 day sample (just the carbs)
> 
> Meal 1:
> 120gm dextrose  = 120gm
> 1/2 hour later banana one serving raisins 1/2 cup oats = 75gm
> 
> Meal 2:
> 2 cups jasmine rice = 95gm
> 
> Meal 3:
> 120gm dextrose = 120gm
> 1/2 hour later banana one serving raisins 1/2 cup oats = 75gm
> 
> Meal 4:
> 16oz. white potatoes = 80gm
> 
> Meal 5:
> 120gm dextrose = 120gm
> 1/2 hour later banana one serving raisins 1/2 cup oats = 75gm
> 
> Meal 6:
> 2.5 cups jasmine rice = 120gm
> 
> That's about 880gm.  Fairly clean.  Dextrose is easy/dense, but I use slin at those times.  Off days, those shake meals are only about 75 carbs total from whole foods and for the day I'm about 450-500 gm.
> Occasionally, I like to do a 900 day (VERY LOW FAT) on non training days and do about 150 gm each meal - wheat pasta is great for that.



If you start chubbing up as a result of eating like this, start by dropping the banana's and move to white potato's, white rice, pasta noodles.  Use fast carbs to run nutrients home and make your last meal Oats.


      CG


----------



## Concreteguy

The Grim Repper said:


> A note on diet.  I'm currently taking in about 425-450 grams of protein a day.  Fats are only from food sources, nothing added for now.  Carbohydrates are 450 a day on heavy weight days, as high as 900 on pump days.  Water is at 1.5-2 gallons a day.  This works for ME, everyone can't nor should shove 900 carbs down their throat a day.  This is clean food as well.  White rice, grits, white potatoes, dextrose powder, raisins, green veggies.  Protein sources are lean beef, bison, chicken breast and white fish.  I tend to get more protein from white fish on high carb days to keep fats as low as possible.  Attention to little things like this (even off season/bulking) go a long way.



Fats are only from food sources? How much red meat do you eat? And what meals?


----------



## The Grim Repper

Concreteguy said:


> If you start chubbing up as a result of eating like this, start by dropping the banana's and move to white potato's, white rice, pasta noodles.  Use fast carbs to run nutrients home and make your last meal Oats.
> 
> 
> CG



Roger that.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Concreteguy said:


> Fats are only from food sources? How much red meat do you eat? And what meals?



Pretty much.  I'll have a handful of nuts here and there which I frankly don't count.  I don't cook with oils now, I'll have salmon, etc as well.
I'm not adding fats to the diet at this point.
I'll have usually lean cuts of beef, bison (very high protein low fat) but I'll have some fattier cuts of beef on lower carb days as lower carbs means lower calories, so the swing down in kCals isn't as much with higher fats included that day.
A "high beef" day for me is somewhere in the area of 1.5-2.0 lbs of meat maybe over three meals. This is 1-2 times a week. I feel better recovery personally. Since beef digests slower, I'll usually like a nice cut or bison as a last meal of the day, or earlier in the day on a  workout day so those calories are better digested for me to use that day.


----------



## Concreteguy

Grim, The reason these guys cut calories down on off days is because your using less calories. I would be carful making up lower carb days with fats.

These are full on calorie/slin days
Leg day
Back day 
Chest, shoulders, arms

Off days I cut back calories and don't even do slin.

 CG


----------



## The Grim Repper

Concreteguy said:


> Grim, The reason these guys cut calories down on off days is because your using less calories. I would be carful making up lower carb days with fats.
> 
> These are full on calorie/slin days
> Leg day
> Back day
> Chest, shoulders, arms
> 
> Off days I cut back calories and don't even do slin.
> 
> CG


I think I'm not being clear.  "Off" days are heavier weight days, less volume,  no slin NOT  non training days. I'm using more carbs on pump days when doing higher reps. I'm hitting each bodypart 2x week.


----------



## squatster

What are the gains so far?


----------



## The Grim Repper

squatster said:


> What are the gains so far?


I am up 6 lbs. I am taking water and food into account.  When I am within 2 lbs sleep and waking, I'm in the ballpark.   I'm usually pretty all over when I start.   Tonight's weight was 227.3. So far so good. No bloat, full. I'm liking the injectable drol A LOT!


----------



## Concreteguy

Are you getting night sweats?


----------



## The Grim Repper

Concreteguy said:


> Are you getting night sweats?



LOL yep!  Usually, when my training's going well and metabolism's firing all cylinders, I'll sweat at night, but it's up quite a bit I'm sure from the tren which I'm definitely feeling.  Aggression is up for sure my man.

Did HIIT nice and early this morning.  Was VERY lucid - even for me - as I usually pop up like toast from bed, but feel very clear and focused.  Extremely.  Drol before cardio as usual.
I'm using Nasonex in the mornings to ensure my cardio doesn't suffer from tren, however, I'm lucky in that I don't usually experience too much of that, more for insurance which started over the weekend.

Tonight I'm hitting the weights hard.  Short rests, slin's in the mix today, feeling nice and full.   Pumps are getting downright painful sometimes, which I'm not complaining about, except when I can't squat down during front squats. HAHA.

Didn't weigh myself this morning, but I can feel my weight's up more and I'm likely stabilizing between nighttime weight at bed and waking weight.


----------



## Concreteguy

Holly shit Grim, this is excellent news buddy. Sounds like we have your body singing. We want to get your metabolism up like a blow torch. Remember to be consistent with everything so when changes are made they mean something.

  CG


----------



## Concreteguy

One more thing. It's embarrassing to talk about but important. If your diet is being used efficiently by your body you will need almost no toilet paper to wipe your ass. It comes out coated with clear slime and solid. If not, you need to balance things with less acid and spices in them.

  CG


----------



## The Grim Repper

Concreteguy said:


> One more thing. It's embarrassing to talk about but important. If your diet is being used efficiently by your body you will need almost no toilet paper to wipe your ass. It comes out coated with clear slime and solid. If not, you need to balance things with less acid and spices in them.
> 
> CG



No, not an issue to discuss this.
Elimination is KEY people.
Here's my take:  Your body should be over and done with anything you eat within 6-8 hours maximum.  I can eat MASSIVE amounts of food.  I'm not recommending that, but I can set my watch by my elimination.
There should be no doubt that what you've ingested has been dealt with and you are eliminating it.
You should have an overwhelming urge to eliminate, same time, every day.  The movement should be effortless, large in size, solid, but pliable and cause you no distress and should frankly be one of the best physical feelings of your day.  Cleanup should be as easy and as CG said, clean and simple.  Flushing it away should be even more evidence as it should vanish leaving no trace.
You know then you are getting enough water, fiber, roughage, fats (should not float - too much BAD fat) to eliminate not only what you eat and use as muscle building fuel, but also to DRAG toxins from your body with it.


----------



## Magnus82

I get IBS from certain kinds of chicken. You must be eating better kind of chicken  than I am. 



The Grim Repper said:


> No, not an issue to discuss this.
> Elimination is KEY people.
> Here's my take:  Your body should be over and done with anything you eat within 6-8 hours maximum.  I can eat MASSIVE amounts of food.  I'm not recommending that, but I can set my watch by my elimination.
> There should be no doubt that what you've ingested has been dealt with and you are eliminating it.
> You should have an overwhelming urge to eliminate, same time, every day.  The movement should be effortless, large in size, solid, but pliable and cause you no distress and should frankly be one of the best physical feelings of your day.  Cleanup should be as easy and as CG said, clean and simple.  Flushing it away should be even more evidence as it should vanish leaving no trace.
> You know then you are getting enough water, fiber, roughage, fats (should not float - too much BAD fat) to eliminate not only what you eat and use as muscle building fuel, but also to DRAG toxins from your body with it.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Magnus82 said:


> I get IBS from certain kinds of chicken. You must be eating better kind of chicken  than I am.


----------



## psych

The tren is giving me night sweats and I'm hot as fuck.  All within 1 week. I like these guys. What weights are you using for your exercises....I know you're not a powerlifter. I just like seeing what BB'ers use.


----------



## Concreteguy

psych said:


> The tren is giving me night sweats and I'm hot as fuck.  All within 1 week. I like these guys. What weights are you using for your exercises....I know you're not a powerlifter. I just like seeing what BB'ers use.




A little tip:
Start sleeping on towels so when you wake up you can just change shirts and pull off one of the towels.


  CG


----------



## The Grim Repper

psych said:


> The tren is giving me night sweats and I'm hot as fuck.  All within 1 week. I like these guys. What weights are you using for your exercises....I know you're not a powerlifter. I just like seeing what BB'ers use.



Heavy days/less reps/heavier weight.  Light days/more reps/lighter weight.

Heavy Legs Example:
Extensions: 2x20 -115,140
Leg Press: 1x8 450, 1x6 540, 1x4, 630, 1x2 720, 3x4-6 810,900,900
Vertical Press: 2x4-6 540,630
Hack Squats: 1x8 270, 2x4-6 360,450
Front Squats (smith): 1x8 185,2x4-6 275,315
Lunges (walking): 2x15 paces each direction 95,115
Extensions: 2x6-8 165

Light days are whatever I need to pump as much blood into the muscle, so, it can change depending upon if I'm really moving the weight deliberately slow.  I like to move slowly then the second half of the set move the weight pretty quick, that really is effective at pumping the hell out of a muscle, especially delts and tris.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Concreteguy said:


> A little tip:
> Start sleeping on towels so when you wake up you can just change shirts and pull off one of the towels.
> 
> 
> CG


Great tip!
Been doing this since my first tren run way back.  Closest I ever came to drowning in my sleep. LOL!
Shit, I have towels dedicated to that, but I haven't had those kind of sweats much thankfully, although these are pretty good lately!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Ok gang.
This is something that I like to do when big eats are coming...like tomorrow.

This seems to work for me.  I hate logs sometimes, because what I do doesn't work for everyone, but it's maybe worth looking into for your own needs.
I usually watch sodium (as you should).  I get a LOT of sodium from egg whites and don't have high BP, but even if I'm 115/69, I don't wanna be holding water!
So...
Last night, in addition to my regular meals, I slammed two or three Wendy's doubles, some Pizza Hut wings and some skim milk as a late night, wake up and pee drink.  Notice, very little carbs, just protein and salt and some fats.  The wings were quick carbs and my body burns that shit easily.
I drink black coffee.  Had 3 cups upon waking before meal one.  I also had 24 oz of grapefruit juice, unsweetened with my supps...which were...
40mcg of clen, t3/t4.  Tweaked thru my morning, but felt STARVED all morning too.  Ate a low carb day (for me) with only 40-50 carbs per meal as opposed to the usual 75.
I am tighter than a drum.  Ready to eat a buffalo (thanks Mag, send one butchered my way plz). and moreso.  ready to eat tomorrow, and have that stuff stored in my muscles, not my obliques!


----------



## The Grim Repper

233.1 this morning. 
Leaner, tighter.  Thanksgiving dinners/leftovers have turned me into a frigging eating machine.  Not training today, took yesterday off as my traps/tricep were a bit aggravated (I'm over 60% torn on that rotator cuff so I know when to back off and stretch) but I'm full as hell from lots of solid, home cooked grub.  I added t3/4 so I can continue to eat big.
This tren is really good stuff.  It's delivering what accurately dosed stuff should.  I'm really liking it.


----------



## Concreteguy

Loving this log bro! I can hear you growing from here...


 CG


----------



## Concreteguy

?????????????


----------



## The Grim Repper

236 this morning.  Upped fasted cardio to 25 minutes.  Increased my taurine and magnesium as my pumps from the drol were becoming counter productive during the cardio.  You wouldn't think one would complain about that, but believe me, not fun.
My appetite is very good, last couple days was down a little bit, but still got my meals in and on time.  Sometimes for people eating is like training, they start 'resting' longer in between sets and meals!
Sleeping very well and the sweats have not gone away.  Usually much worse after a back or leg session.
I have to be careful as if I push very hard I find I'm exhausted to the point of having to sleep off the post workout tiredness.  I am depleted completely and don't want to miss meals and haven't but something to be cognizant of.
Last night's back/delts/tris workout went very well.  More thickness driven for back, width for delts and thickness for tris.  Add weight each set if possible - depending upon exercise.

Deadlifts, 4 sets – 6-12 reps
Barbell rows, 3 sets – 10-12 reps
T-bar rows, 3 sets – 10 – 12 reps
One-arm dumbbell rows, 3 sets 10-12 reps

Seated DB laterals - 4x10
Military presses (smith machine), 3 sets – 10-12 reps
Seated dumbbell press, 2 sets – 12 reps
Front barbell raises, 4 sets – 12 reps
superset with
Barbell upright rows (wide hand spacing, lead with elbows - basically a high pull) 4 sets - 8-12 reps

Close-grip bench press (smith machine, 12" hand spacing, elbows out)
3 sets 10 reps
Cable Pressdowns 2 sets 12 reps
Overhead extensions with  Barbell 3 sets 10 reps

Rest is kept at 90 seconds maximum.  Pulse was at 155 on average.  Sweating buckets, but kept water coming in, about 1/2 - 3/4 gallon.

Very strong at this point, feeling good.


----------



## Concreteguy

236????????  WOW!  I know you wont post picks so I may have to drag you out to my gym. I cant imagine how fucking jacked you must be. Really happy for you Grimster.........

The moment your sweats stop click the tren up a couple hundred mgs OK?

  CG


----------



## The Grim Repper

235 this morning.  Feeling tighter, I think it was a water drop which is OK.  Cardio was LISS for 40 minutes at 15 degress on the treadmill.  I was using a doggcrapp method of murdering my calves on that.  Works to hit the tibialis anterior to thicken the front of the shin (because of the incline) and I'm glad I'd upped the taurine because the pumps and cramps are really something to deal with.
I sneezed last night and immediately laid over an ottoman to stretch my abs as they went into spasm.
I've been adding a good amount of less clean but still healthy food into the diet.  Pasta now has red sauce over it with some nice pecorino romano cheese over it.  I've switched to grilled chicken thigh meat a couple of times a week for that off season taste (with home grown basil).
Very strong now, noticing some new growth in the triceps area and lower lats.  This is due to examining my mechanics and in the case of the back, really holding that squeeze for a solid 1 count each and every rep.
I'm buying new shirts this weekend for my professional job and donated two suit jackets last week as they fit horribly now.


----------



## Magnus82

Got to love it when you out grow your clothes!  Great job so far Grim. If I'm not cutting,  I find things move along better when I loosen the strings a bit on the diet,  especially deeper into the cycle and with no noticeable increase in bf.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Magnus82 said:


> Got to love it when you out grow your clothes!  Great job so far Grim. If I'm not cutting,  I find things move along better when I loosen the strings a bit on the diet,  especially deeper into the cycle and with no noticeable increase in bf.



I believe you're absolutely 100% right.  I don't have the scientific evidence, but in my personal experience, when I'm firing on all cylinders, adding "looser" food works, like some fats, simple sugars, etc.  IMO, it's like when you're detrained.  You start to eat more, you start to train more and your body becomes anabolic.  On cycle, you're obviously anabolic, eating a good amount but that becomes the "new" homeostasis, so adding more food seems to make sense because you're simulating that same effect, but instead of detrained+food+training taking you from 0 to 4 you're going from 6 to 9 now if that makes sense.  Same effect, just different baseline.
And yes, outgrowing clothing's great, but finding jeans sucks ass cause my waist is very small and quad sweep's a bitch.  I can't wear Levi's or any off the rack shit except for Lucky brand which are a bit pricey, but good.


----------



## Magnus82

The Grim Repper said:


> I believe you're absolutely 100% right.  I don't have the scientific evidence, but in my personal experience, when I'm firing on all cylinders, adding "looser" food works, like some fats, simple sugars, etc.  IMO, it's like when you're detrained.  You start to eat more, you start to train more and your body becomes anabolic.  On cycle, you're obviously anabolic, eating a good amount but that becomes the "new" homeostasis, so adding more food seems to make sense because you're simulating that same effect, but instead of detrained+food+training taking you from 0 to 4 you're going from 6 to 9 now if that makes sense.  Same effect, just different baseline.
> And yes, outgrowing clothing's great, but finding jeans sucks ass cause my waist is very small and quad sweep's a bitch.  I can't wear Levi's or any off the rack shit except for Lucky brand which are a bit pricey, but good.


Seen a video of Jay talking if he doesn't dirty it up a bit he will loose up to 13 from bed till morning.  Same with strongman Mariusz Pudzianowski.  As far as jeans,  I hear ya.  My wife always says "I wish you could rock skinny jeans".  I say all my jeans are skinny jeans!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Magnus82 said:


> Seen a video of Jay talking if he doesn't dirty it up a bit he will loose up to 13 from bed till morning.  Same with strongman Mariusz Pudzianowski.  As far as jeans,  I hear ya.  My wife always says "I wish you could rock skinny jeans".  I say all my jeans are skinny jeans!



Yep, that's why I said the same thing about am/pm weight.  I am in a free fall everytime I get started, by morning, I'm down 6+ lbs. until I get a 'holding pattern' with my weight.  When I'm within 2-3 lbs (or less) of loss overnight, then I know I'm eating and expending enough to grow.  The fat loss at that point just happens.  Staying full is a PITA.
Yeah, when your jeans' seams start to 'climb' over the top of your thighs when you sit down, they're too tight and look horrible.
I'm exactly like Jay in that I need massive amounts of carbs and they have to come from white rice, potatoes, grits, etc.  The wheat pasta, oats, sweet potatoes and other similar carbs don't do it or hit my body the same way - even in the same amount calorically.  Breads make me fat and sluggish.


----------



## MattG

The Grim Repper said:


> I believe you're absolutely 100% right.  I don't have the scientific evidence, but in my personal experience, when I'm firing on all cylinders, adding "looser" food works, like some fats, simple sugars, etc.  IMO, it's like when you're detrained.  You start to eat more, you start to train more and your body becomes anabolic.  On cycle, you're obviously anabolic, eating a good amount but that becomes the "new" homeostasis, so adding more food seems to make sense because you're simulating that same effect, but instead of detrained+food+training taking you from 0 to 4 you're going from 6 to 9 now if that makes sense.  Same effect, just different baseline.
> And yes, outgrowing clothing's great, but finding jeans sucks ass cause my waist is very small and quad sweep's a bitch.  I can't wear Levi's or any off the rack shit except for Lucky brand which are a bit pricey, but good.



Love my lucky brand jeans. Enough room, yet not too baggy like MC hammer pants . I have a small waist, 32-33's....and lots of my "older" jeans are just way too tight around my legs now, some are basically like yoga pants or long johns.lol


----------



## The Grim Repper

MattG said:


> Love my lucky brand jeans. Enough room, yet not too baggy like MC hammer pants . I have a small waist, 32-33's....and lots of my "older" jeans are just way too tight around my legs now, some are basically like yoga pants or long johns.lol



Yep, totally brother!  A couple summers ago, when I got down -5% bodyfat (lost too much muscle - learn from mistakes!) I was wearing 29-30" shorts.  Belting the shit outta 32s.  Sucked!


----------



## squatster

Great job so far man
Hope you keep it going man and make sure you log pictures for your self every few days or when you try something different


----------



## The Grim Repper

squatster said:


> Great job so far man
> Hope you keep it going man and make sure you log pictures for your self every few days or when you try something different


Will definitely keep it going my man.
I actually have a long time friend of mine at our place and we'll video each other to make sure our form is where it should be.  It may seem excessive to some, but find that it's been extremely helpful to make sure we're hitting things with the best technique we can.


----------



## squatster

The lack of pictures was kind of my demise
You never really see what you really look like in a mirror.
When I stopped the shows - I was saying to my self what's the use - I look like shit I will never get there. If I had stopped and looked at a picture I would have seen what every body else did 
(Maybe) my buddy sent me a few picks he took 6 months after my last show last year - I screwed up man - I should have kept it going, I was ready for nationals but my mirror showed me a skinny little fat musclel ess pail dweeb


----------



## The Grim Repper

I was checking out videos he did of my hacks from two weeks ago.  Besides the increase in iron on the sled,   I noticed that my pause on the last rep of every set's gotten longer and the ascent shorter - and my depth hasn't changed one bit.  That's concrete proof of an increase in neural drive and strength/power as on the last rep up from the hole where I pause, I'm lifting as explosively as possible, so in short, I'm much faster on that last rep which is significantly heavier.  We're both physiology geeks.  He pursued it professionally though. LOL


----------



## Magnus82

And people think all we do is pick things up and put them down 



The Grim Repper said:


> I was checking out videos he did of my hacks from two weeks ago.  Besides the increase in iron on the sled,   I noticed that my pause on the last rep of every set's gotten longer and the ascent shorter - and my depth hasn't changed one bit.  That's concrete proof of an increase in neural drive and strength/power as on the last rep up from the hole where I pause, I'm lifting as explosively as possible, so in short, I'm much faster on that last rep which is significantly heavier.  We're both physiology geeks.  He pursued it professionally though. LOL


----------



## Concreteguy

I have a peanut butter and protein shake I drink just before bed and then around 3am. If I get lazy and miss them. My weight stalls. It can be just that critical.

  CG


----------



## The Grim Repper

Just quick morning update.  Added 50mg tren about 1.5 hours before bed last night.  Had some of the most insane dreams ever.  Vivid, off the charts.  Sweating was nil.  I thought it would increase perspiration, but it seemed to knock me into a deep sleep with no sweating.  I woke and did my HIIT cardio this morning.  First time it was tough, felt breathing was hard, I'm going to increase my Nasocort to meet my increase in tren.  More updates later today.  Weight sessions have been good.


----------



## The Grim Repper

I was at 238.4 this morning AM, pre BM.  I'm sitting this afternoon at 241.4.  I'm very happy with my strength and am planning on deloading this coming week.
Honestly, I'm finding myself a bit winded after eating, not bloated, but someone commented that I 'sound like I did cardio walking into the gym' I hadn't noticed I was breathing heavier.  I have added a good amount of body weight quickly.  I'm no kid, nor stupid, and need to stay healthy and feeling good.  
I feel fantastic, haven't noticed any real e2 related sides even though my compound usage is 'ambitious' right now.  You may have noticed I did not post dosages.  I don't believe that's responsible or relevant to this log, because of not only my genetics and (IMO) good response to the compounds, but most importantly my DIET.  If you've been paying attention, you'll notice CG's emphasis on that in his posts.
I'm meticulous in my eating and I can't stress enough how important that is.  You show me a good eater and I'll make him a great bodybuilder.


----------



## 101st Ranger

The Grim Repper said:


> I was at 238.4 this morning AM, pre BM.  I'm sitting this afternoon at 241.4.  I'm very happy with my strength and am planning on deloading this coming week.
> Honestly, I'm finding myself a bit winded after eating, not bloated, but someone commented that I 'sound like I did cardio walking into the gym' I hadn't noticed I was breathing heavier.  I have added a good amount of body weight quickly.  I'm no kid, nor stupid, and need to stay healthy and feeling good.
> I feel fantastic, haven't noticed any real e2 related sides even though my compound usage is 'ambitious' right now.  You may have noticed I did not post dosages.  I don't believe that's responsible or relevant to this log, because of not only my genetics and (IMO) good response to the compounds, but most importantly my DIET.  If you've been paying attention, you'll notice CG's emphasis on that in his posts.
> I'm meticulous in my eating and I can't stress enough how important that is.  You show me a good eater and I'll make him a great bodybuilder.


Sounds like you ended up just where you wanted to be on this one!!


----------



## The Grim Repper

101st Ranger said:


> Sounds like you ended up just where you wanted to be on this one!!



Very satisfied!  I want to say that the communication, service and most definitely the products have been excellent.  They are properly dosed and _very powerful_.  This is without a doubt some of the most potent compounds I've tried.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Did MT-2 last couple nights with my extra tren one hour before sleep.  I don't know if I've hit upon something, but my dreams were the freakiest, sexiest I've ever had.  Holy shit.
My appetite's insane today.
Hit delts/tris/abs/calves tonight.
Went to Taco Bell and got $30 of food.  I'm going to wolf this down tonight with some Sam Adams' Boston Ale.  Probably 5 or so while I watch some basketball.
I've got two pints of Baskin Robbins Pralines and Cream (thanks Juan Morel!) and I'm gonna shovel one of those into my face tonight with a shot of Jameson poured over it and a handful of Doritos and my go to vice: sour patch kids.
Now it's a PARTY.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Happy Saturday!  
Fasted cardio for 35 minutes today, LISS.
Hit drol pre cardio with my BCAAs and Leucine.
Then....
Went grocery shopping, bought the week's worth of chicken, london broil, cod, veggies, more jasmine rice, PB, the works.
Then went to McDonald's.  
1 Steak Egg and Cheese Bagel
2 Egg McMuffins
2 Bacon Egg & Cheese Biscuits
2 containers of milk
Came home to eat it.
Dipped my sandwiches in syrup as I watched sports highlights on my TV.
LIKE A BOSS.  Yep, we are rolling that way today.
Went to Macy's bought a sport coat, jeans, some Michael Kors shoes and hitting a holiday party with the wife tonight.  Feeling crazy good my friends!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Got back a little while ago.  Cracked a Sam Adams' Boston Lager.
Will eat a couple egg and cheese sammiches with turkey bacon shortly or....
Maybe devour that pound of roast beef and cheese with iceberg lettuce, tomatoes on ezekiel wheat wraps.  Decisions, decisions.  No joke the Imporium labs stuff is some potent stuff-making me into a weight tossing gorilla with an appetite and sex drive to match.  Yep, it's like that.


----------



## ParanoidFitness

The Grim Repper said:


> Then went to McDonald's.
> 1 Steak Egg and Cheese Bagel
> 2 Egg McMuffins
> 2 Bacon Egg & Cheese Biscuits
> 2 containers of milk
> Came home to eat it.
> Dipped my sandwiches in syrup as I watched sports highlights on my TV.



Holy Shit, Grim.

My arteries hardened just reading that.
If I read it again my roomie will have to call an ambulance.


----------



## The Grim Repper

ParanoidFitness said:


> Holy Shit, Grim.
> 
> My arteries hardened just reading that.
> If I read it again my roomie will have to call an ambulance.


Haha,  I'm always getting blood work done. Had an EKG done 2 weeks ago as I have MVP and watch stuff very closely. 100% AOK.   That's not a regular occurrence diet wise.  I just need to load up on stuff to keep things happening.   I actually did a Juan Morel day two summers ago. 15000kcal that day easily.  One meal wad two five guys triples with bacon and cheese and large fry, shake, then a half gallon of Baskin Robbins ice cream hour later with Oreos.  Pizza Hut large pie and 16 wings 2 hours later.  Fun!


----------



## ParanoidFitness

I've been known to do 9k cal/day diets while bulking on cycle (long ago). 15k...never tried it.


----------



## The Grim Repper

ParanoidFitness said:


> I've been known to do 9k cal/day diets while bulking on cycle (long ago). 15k...never tried it.


It's a non-regular thing for sure.  LOTS of shitty food, not highly recommended! LOL


----------



## The Grim Repper

Had an amazing day of eating, training.  ALL weights up, ALL food up, ALL supps up.
Compounds have NO pip for me, even though I'm administering them ED.
Using slin pins to reduce scar buildup and giving myself options. I put a cc into each calf today.  Yep, it's like that! LOL  I can still get a LOT into a lat.  I am CONVINCED that site injects in lats do wonders to improve growth there if you train them that day, no joke!  Same with rear lats.  You do a rear lat inject and then do wide grip upright rows (high pulls) for 3x10 pretty heavy sets, bent over reverse lateral raises (elbows forward) for 12-15 and 5 sets of 20 rope pulls to the forehead (think back double biceps pose with 1 second squeeze each rep) and you'll be amazed at how your caps look 2 days later!  You can't rest any longer than 60 seconds for those to pump as much blood into the delts as possible.


----------



## 101st Ranger

That's what I'm talking about Grim! I wanna go to dinner with you sometime


----------



## ParanoidFitness

The Grim Repper said:


> Had an amazing day of eating, training.  ALL weights up, ALL food up, ALL supps up.
> Compounds have NO pip for me, even though I'm administering them ED.
> Using slin pins to reduce scar buildup and giving myself options. I put a cc into each calf today.  Yep, it's like that! LOL  I can still get a LOT into a lat.  I am CONVINCED that site injects in lats do wonders to improve growth there if you train them that day, no joke!  Same with rear lats.  You do a rear lat inject and then do wide grip upright rows (high pulls) for 3x10 pretty heavy sets, bent over reverse lateral raises (elbows forward) for 12-15 and 5 sets of 20 rope pulls to the forehead (think back double biceps pose with 1 second squeeze each rep) and you'll be amazed at how your caps look 2 days later!  You can't rest any longer than 60 seconds for those to pump as much blood into the delts as possible.



Calf pins...I still do 'em when I'm on. I know guys been in the game as long or longer than me who've never pinned a calf...or did it once and said "never again."


----------



## The Grim Repper

ParanoidFitness said:


> Calf pins...I still do 'em when I'm on. I know guys been in the game as long or longer than me who've never pinned a calf...or did it once and said "never again."



Absolutely!  I would hit them with TNE preworkout.


----------



## ParanoidFitness

The Grim Repper said:


> Absolutely!  I would hit them with TNE preworkout.



TNE or TNT...I'm not picky. TNT is a bit pippy for calves over 100mg/ml though.


----------



## The Grim Repper

ParanoidFitness said:


> TNE or TNT...I'm not picky. TNT is a bit pippy for calves over 100mg/ml though.



Truth.  I did a blend into a delt and SWORE that I was getting an abscess.  Winny too.  Did a 1/2 cc into my biceps preworkout, and couldn't lift my arm for two days.  Luckily that shit cleared up.  And yet prop has yet to mess my act up with PIP, we're all different and this is what most don't realize!


----------



## The Grim Repper

242.6 this AM.  A little bit more oilier skin and scalp than normal.  I use Panoxyl wash to scrub my face and chest with.  If necessary, I'll keep Retin-A and/or accutane on hand if I get anything acute.  I'm not lifting super heavy (like psych or hawk as a powerlifter would - but my poundages are decent), but my endurance is _great_ (in the gym) - as I mentioned earlier, when I'm not lifting, I can feel the added weight affecting things.  Since increasing the Nasocort with my tren, I feel marginally better with breathing, etc.  Back tonight.  I think rack pulls are on the menu to start out.


----------



## The Grim Repper

When CG saw me, I still had long hair, I cut that tight 2 years back, but still have a shit ton of it for my age.  
So no shedding, acne, bloat to speak of.  I attribute that to the purity of the gear.  It's potent, no lie.  I would assume that begins with the raws.  So, IL, thank you once again for great potent product.
I'm not shredded (this is off season) but I still have abs and my delts, forearms and lats have veins in them.  My quads are still separated nicely and calves are pretty paper thin in places which is cool considering the time of year.
I'm going to grab my logs and put together a week's worth of diet and exercise to post here to give you an idea of how us old guys do things. 
There's a reason why this is valuable, I can show you what real experience yields and why "strange" things that occur on the bar in poundage, or scale in poundage aren't so "strange" after all.  They're not coincidences, they're the byproduct of listening to your body.
I put on over 20 lbs so far, not done and there's a reason.  I'll show you what they are.  Stay tuned.


----------



## custom creation

Enjoying the log Grim! Have you ever done a 30 day run of winstrol and prop in biceps and pecs? It's a rush

Bear


----------



## The Grim Repper

custom creation said:


> Enjoying the log Grim! Have you ever done a 30 day run of winstrol and prop in biceps and pecs? It's a rush
> 
> Bear



Haven't done that exactly, but I'm a big fan of pinning pecs with slin pins using prop and tne.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Been quiet lately as you know.  This past week I've been dealing with a recurrent radial nerve issue likely caused by a C5 issue, but I cannot remember any traumatic event recently and everything's been going very well.
I'm avoiding overhead pressing movements, trap involvement.  I'm pretty much in constant pain down the right arm into the hand.  Makes holding a barbell pretty bad.  I'm focusing on leg and chest work which takes the delts and tris out of it for now - flyes and pec deck.  Incline hammer is pure hell.
Seeing my acupunturist and chiro working to free up the issue and doing nerve glides.  Still eating a bunch and weight's remaining steady for now.  Keep updating with info.


----------



## Concreteguy

Go to a quack-o- practor. They always help me.

  CG


----------



## The Grim Repper

Concreteguy said:


> Go to a quack-o- practor. They always help me.
> 
> CG



My chiro is a meathead/football player and my acupuncturist studied in China for 10 years at a monastery.  I'm going to get fixed up and back into this.  These are my go to guys for over 10 years now. :headbang:


----------



## Concreteguy

Whats going on  bro?


  CG


----------



## The Grim Repper

Concreteguy said:


> Whats going on  bro?
> 
> 
> CG



Hey man, how in the hell are ya?
I told you about the radial nerve C5/C6 thing I had/have going on and that was not a big deal.  This week, I had an amazing back/delt/tris/abs workout.  2 hours of balls to the wall training that I felt was in my top 10 sessions ever!  However, the umbilical hernia I have had for over a year and a half without incident, knocked me on my ass the next day.  I couldn't function well, and had to see my acupuncturist to relieve the pain.  Whole torso was jacked, couldn't eat my normal intake of food, constant bloated feeling, no elimination, no gas, nothing.  He helped me out and the 'vague' pain through my torso was gone, only to reveal a single, STRONG painful area, inside my umbilicus.
I went to my surgeon (who I'd met with some time ago confiming the hernia, but never had it taken care of) and he said it's incarcerated and borderline strangulated.  So, I'd have to cut this cycle a wee bit short, but that's ok.
I put on a LARGE amount of muscle, more than 20 lbs for sure and strength to burn.  Most guys in my place don't stiff leg 315 for a dozen reps 35 minutes into a workout... 
I'm going to have to have surgery within the next week or so as it's crippling.
I plan on continuing my supplements (scaled back) assist in healing and after a few weeks my doc insists I should be back at it, albeit light, but I'm not going to lose shit as I plan on clean/garbage loading and doing cardio to keep my muscles fed.  I was pretty pissed off at first, but I know that this is something telling me 'get this done and you'll get to the next level at better than ever'.
Stay tuned, this saga ain't over.  Thanks to you and Imporium for your confidence and I'm going to keep going and moving forward because, as other predators like the mighty shark, if we stop swimming and moving forward, we die.  Sorry, not an option.

Grim


----------



## squatster

To funny the diet Grim
That looks like the one I followed when I did the real Finaplex back in the late 80's eirly 90's
I gained 15lbs and got sredded on nothing but yummy junk food. The picture I just posted in my picture section is the one when doing Finaplex- wild stuff

Once you get surgery on the hurnia you recover fast


----------



## squatster

Sorry -Finajet trenbolon Acetate
Great shit -
Sorry again - I gained 17 lbs and lost so much fat 
Please keep this log going - fun read man


----------



## The Grim Repper

squatster said:


> To funny the diet Grim
> That looks like the one I followed when I did the real Finaplex back in the late 80's eirly 90's
> I gained 15lbs and got sredded on nothing but yummy junk food. The picture I just posted in my picture section is the one when doing Finaplex- wild stuff
> 
> Once you get surgery on the hurnia you recover fast



Thanks brother.  These hernias happen to the best of em.  It gives me a chance to get some oohs and ahs from the females on the docs' staff and all that when I strip down. 

I really like simplicity in general because it's usually effective, same with diet.  Even if I'm 'off' my diet and training, I'm never really 'off'.  It's 6-8 ounces of protein and veggies or rice/potato.  I just love eating and I enjoy diets that have been the same for over 20 years.  I just want to live a long, healthy life my man.  That base eating style's allowed my the liberty to junk load, etc. without a horrible result both inside and outside of my body, of course, that has to be done in moderation, obviously.

That diet's served you well apparently, you looked/look great and those extra supps complete the picture.


----------



## The Grim Repper

squatster said:


> Sorry -Finajet trenbolon Acetate
> Great shit -
> Sorry again - I gained 17 lbs and lost so much fat
> Please keep this log going - fun read man



We will keep this going.


----------



## 101st Ranger

Great log Grim! Best of luck on the recovery. I have a few discs that regularly slip in and out. Sometimes it takes me out for a few days but yours sounds a bit more serious. 

Hope to begin my own log soon. Have to get cleared by Pulmanologist next week. Been having chronic breathing issues.


----------



## The Grim Repper

101st Ranger said:


> Great log Grim! Best of luck on the recovery. I have a few discs that regularly slip in and out. Sometimes it takes me out for a few days but yours sounds a bit more serious.
> 
> Hope to begin my own log soon. Have to get cleared by Pulmanologist next week. Been having chronic breathing issues.



Thanks for the encouragement brother, make sure you take care or yourself!


----------



## monstar845935

How'd the surgery go grim?


----------

